# Dennis Ritchie



## MA-Caver (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/14/technology/dennis-ritchie-programming-trailblazer-dies-at-70.html

I am not a supporter of whomever made the photo/tribute.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 22, 2011)

Certainly someone who should have been recognised during his life.  A sadness that he is gone but he leaves a huge legacy that includes providing the fundamental tools that make it possible for me to send this message :sensei rei:.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2011)

.


----------

